# DNP advice



## eucata (Jan 22, 2016)

I am a girl who is 20 yrs old and am about to start a cycle of DNP. I was a three sport athlete who was constantly working out for these sports, but now that I am not doing them I have put on weight. I have tried diet and fitness but I need the kick start that DNP will give me. I weigh 150 lbs right now, and my goal is to lose around 25lbs. I am not concerned about losing muscle, and losing some muscle in my legs that I accumulated through years of soccer and swimming would be preferable. The cycle that I am leaning towards is:
Day 1-3: 250 mg
Day 4-25: 250 mg morning; 250 mg 12 hours later

I am looking for advice on diet plans and on suppliments that I should add to this regiment, or if somebody can suggest a better cycle for my goal that would be great! Please don't reply saying I shouldn't take DNP or try something else because I have done the research. Thank you!


----------



## eucata (Jan 22, 2016)

*DNP help*

Double post.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2016)

You shouldmt take DNP whether it's what you want to hear or not. This is a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 22, 2016)

Recommend a week at 250, and do not jump to 500mg after 3 days on your first cycle. You NEED to assess your tolerance and 250 may be too much a day. You may even want to split in half if it's too much. I'm a male at 160 lbs, and 500 is too much for me to keep up with. 

If you're going to do this, give it time and do not rush. Because once you peak at too high a blood level, it sucks and you have to wait it out.


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 22, 2016)

And there are many sites with the recommended supp's. Google Concilitor for more info, he has provided a ton of online info. Did I stress the need to start slow and see how your body reacts? If not, please remember that...


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 22, 2016)

Why did you gain weight when you stopped playing these 3 sports? 25lbs is a lot to gain from quiting a few sports. Might want to start there first.

edit



If you really "did your homework" like you said, you would know 500mg is WAY too much DNP for a girl do to complications. Try more like 250mg EOD at most.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 22, 2016)

Your gonna hear mixed things from the guys here.  

You definitely should run the 250 for a week before jumping to 500. It's going to mess with your appetite so you can eat what ever you want. Keep in mind that carbs will turn up the heat for you. 

MAKE SURE YOU STAY HYDRATED!!!!!  You are going to sweat a lot 

Have water with you at all times. Even when you get up at night to pee DRINK MORE WATER !! 

And be ready for the lithargy.  You going to feel like shit @500. I mean you won't want to get out of bed or off the couch. 

Keep eating and hydrating!!


----------



## yamivegeta (May 23, 2016)

My girlfriend would like to try it as well, but I've heard mixed feelings about it, from a female standpoint. Most don't recommend doing more than 200/250mg a day due to female's smaller size. Don't forget to take something that will prevent cataracts. They say women are the most susceptible to it.
Anyway if you do start, let us know how it goes, I'm very interested to see. Not many logs around done by women.


----------



## harry12 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a female too so hopefully can be of use. Personally I would say at your weight be very, very careful of going to 500!

I started at 250mg and have gone up to 375mg after a week. IMO that's plenty. I have all the sides and weights starting to drop. 500 is a serious dose.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 16, 2016)

500 is hardcore even for a man! ive ran it before and after 6 days was ****ed, had to come off


----------



## atothej (Sep 18, 2016)

I would start with 250 EOD and take it with Benadryl. I recently had an allergic reaction and was breaking out in hives for 5 days AFTER DISCONTINUING USE AND TAKING PREDNSONE AND CORTISOL SHOTS.  Be careful and research throughly.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice thread bump feggit


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 18, 2016)

TiredandHot said:


> Recommend a week at 250, and do not jump to 500mg after 3 days on your first cycle. You NEED to assess your tolerance and 250 may be too much a day. You may even want to split in half if it's too much. *I'm a male at 160 lbs, *and 500 is too much for me to keep up with.
> 
> If you're going to do this, give it time and do not rush. Because once you peak at too high a blood level, it sucks and you have to wait it out.



dafuq you use dnp for? Going for that marathon runner look?


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 19, 2016)

atothej said:


> I would start with 250 EOD and take it with Benadryl. I recently had an allergic reaction and was breaking out in hives for 5 days AFTER DISCONTINUING USE AND TAKING PREDNSONE AND CORTISOL SHOTS.  Be careful and research throughly.



Great advice!!


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 19, 2016)

Doesn't DNP cook you from the inside out, eating through energy and fat.  You can't diet, you can't workout, the sides are crazy.  Why not just do it the old fashioned way with diet and cardio?


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Doesn't DNP cook you from the inside out, eating through energy and fat.  You can't diet, you can't workout, the sides are crazy.  Why not just do it the old fashioned way with diet and cardio?



im pretty sure it doesnt cook you from the inside out. I dont have evidence on this only personal experience. Do you have any studies or sources to confirm this? 
not being a dick, just if you do, i would like to see because i wouldnt do it again.
Also, depending on the dose, you can workout. The sides do get crazy again, depending on the dosage and the time running it.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 19, 2016)

Just from googling it online.  Some people have died on it b/c they went to high.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 19, 2016)

The risks associated with DNP are real, but are greatly exaggerated when its managed properly.

Used well, it can be an effective tool for weight loss - either to make a cut for a weight class / comp, or to kickstart a diet. 

Once the DNP leaves you however, what yer left with is yer diet and discipline to maintain what you've lost. This is where most people fail and end up gaining and losing the same 10 Lbs of scale weight for months to years.

Master diet and conditioning, then use DNP in a targeted way. Dont depend on it as yer primary tool for weight loss.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 19, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Just from googling it online.  Some people have died on it b/c they went to high.



Yea man its definitely a controversial subject. I'm more than certain that at extreme levels you can die. 
What makes DNP so dangerous i believe, is that people want more and more results. We are extremists by nature.  And just like anything, when they see results from a product, they assume more is better so they take more DNP. This isnt the answer, the side effects of even a low dose at a long period of time are horrible, almost unbearable. 
With a little more knowledge and taking care of your body while on it, its a very potent fat burner. 
What has mostly killed people is that they have mixed DNP with other street drugs and strong diuretics. That is a disaster waiting to happen for sure. 




NbleSavage said:


> The risks associated with DNP are real, but are greatly exaggerated when its managed properly.
> 
> Used well, it can be an effective tool for weight loss - either to make a cut for a weight class / comp, or to kickstart a diet.
> 
> ...



Absolutely man. Agree with u 100%. Some people want to lose weight with it, go through absolute hell and think the weight is going to stay off. 
After you get off, your diet has to be completely changed because your body changed so much.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 23, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> Yea man its definitely a controversial subject. I'm more than certain that at extreme levels you can die.
> What makes DNP so dangerous i believe, is that people want more and more results. We are extremists by nature.  And just like anything, when they see results from a product, they assume more is better so they take more DNP. This isnt the answer, the side effects of even a low dose at a long period of time are horrible, almost unbearable.
> With a little more knowledge and taking care of your body while on it, its a very potent fat burner.
> What has mostly killed people is that they have mixed DNP with other street drugs and strong diuretics. That is a disaster waiting to happen for sure.
> ...



From what I've read another problem with people using DNP is that it builds up in the system and by the time people realize the level is getting toxic its too late. 
Talking with the vets on here is the best thing that you can do before running anything.


----------

